# Help! Path won't stay running



## Chris24 (Dec 8, 2005)

My Pathfinder (WG30) is VERY hard starting when cold. Requiring multiple tries and continuous feathering of the pedal to keep it running. After warmup, it has been running just fine until you've been driving approx 40 minutes or so then it starts "coughing" and bogging down then just dies. It cranks over and cranks over without even trying to fire. Then after a few minutes, I can hold the gass to the floor and crank over and it will roughly start and while featheriing the gas it finally will run fine for another 10 minutes or so before doing it yet again.

This morning. I was trying to start it and it did start a couple times but just for a second or two. Then it just cranked over and cranked over and would not start even while holding the gas to the floor.

I replaced the fuel filter last night thinking that could possibly be it. I let it run at idle for over 1 1/2 hours and it ran fine the entire time. I shut it off and it started right back up nicely. The old fuel filter was very restricted when I blew into it. I've added dry gas and injector cleaner to the tank just a couple of days ago.

Any ideas? I'm getting desperate here.


----------



## Chris24 (Dec 8, 2005)

By the way, I CAN hear my fuel pump and it is fairly new also.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

So, the new fuel filter helped it.?.You may have low fuel pressure..Unhook your vacuum line on your pressure regulator and see if it runs then..Also, your problem may be a faulty Mass Air Flow Sensor, that why you're having to feather the throttle, maybe Throttle Position Sensor..Crank Sensor going out can also cause your bogging and dying when it stops picking up....Hope this helps, PEACE.!


----------



## Chris24 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you .. this gives me some places to start from... I thought the fuel filter helped until this morning .... 

I was wondering if I would get any replies. Thank you very much!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## Chris24 (Dec 8, 2005)

What exactly do I do to check it? How do I know if it is good or bad?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Also, check for ECU error codes. Clean your MAF sensor too. Checking fuel pressure requires a pressure gauge/tester. Should be around 36 psi on your engine.


----------



## mrbillcollecta (Jun 28, 2003)

Mines id doing the same thing! Except cutting off. I came her today to post this question. I thought i may be the serp belt since it was squeeking and figured it just my not be turing fast enough and jst dying out. Changed the serp belt and adjusted the idle. Still acts like it wants to cut off but dosent. Would any of the reasons given cause the check engine light to come on?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

CHECK FOR ECU ERROR CODES.


----------



## pstephens1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Check the choke and the engine ground when the engine gets hot these might be bad. i would also change the air cleaner if you have not changed it in 10,000 miles


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

There is no choke on any WD21 Pathfinder. There is a thermo element that helps raise the idle when cold, however.


----------

